# YJ Rainbow Inequilateral Cube



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 1, 2016)

Moyu just put this up on their YouTube channel.



Spoiler











Kind of like mirror blocks, but not really. Looks like it turns and corner=cuts pretty well.

Thoughts?


----------



## peedoo72 (Jan 1, 2016)

I think its a mirror cube thats sticker modded


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 1, 2016)

peedoo72 said:


> I think its a mirror cube thats sticker modded



It isn't. Mirror Blocks are "inequilateral" on all sides, this only seems to be on one axis. See when it's put into a checkerboard pattern at around 1:11.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 1, 2016)

interesting... I might get one eventually


----------



## molarmanful (Jan 2, 2016)

If you... _peel the stickers off_... (ugh)... you might be able to get yourself a nice speed mirror blocks.

NEW WCA EVENT IDEA!!!


----------



## RhysC (Jan 2, 2016)

molarmanful said:


> If you... _peel the stickers off_... (ugh)... you might be able to get yourself a nice speed mirror blocks.



Nope. It's only different on one axis.


----------



## molarmanful (Jan 3, 2016)

RhysC said:


> Nope. It's only different on one axis.


Oops. My bad, didn't see that


----------



## Berd (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks cool!


----------



## asacuber (Jan 3, 2016)

I saw the same thing in some store on my holiday(abt 3 days ago) but it did not shapeshift


----------



## NubCubing (Jan 27, 2016)

Aha!
http://zcube.hk/YJ-333- Inequilateral

But they only have white, blue and teal ):


----------

